# Assured Autoimmune Thyroid Disease is a Risk Factor for Thyroid Cancer



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Assured Autoimmune Thyroid Disease is a Risk Factor for Thyroid Cancer

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

The above confirms all my nagging about thryroglobulin Ab and cancer.

Nag, nag!!

Hugs to all,


----------

